# Shih-tzu bakes to death in [email protected] store...



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Shih tzu puppy 'baked to death' at dog grooming parlour | Mail Online

Simply put, [email protected] stores *SHOULD NOT* be permitted to sell or care for animals. The staff in these stores are nothing short of incompetent buffoons!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

OMFG!!! Suspended...is that it! Poor owners, and poor dog!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Taken from the article...

"A spokesman said: 'We have given our condolences to the family.'"

And they've also killed an animal through neglect! They should be formally prosecuted!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

oh hell !!! that is unforgiveable


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

that is an absolute disgrace, where is the RSPCA at times like this? P @ H need their arses kicking!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is disgusting  I wonder what/if anything will be done about it???


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

disgusting!!! that poor dog and it's poor family


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's disgusting that poor dog and its family. PAH are totally incompetent


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG!! that poor dog. also the drying cage shouldn't be able to get that hot. who designs such equipment that a dog can be "cooked" in it?  you should never ever leave a dog unattended. if I worked there, i would sit and watch the dog, and not have a lunch break. what's more important, the dog or your lunch?!


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG thats terrible, I dont have words for how I feel at the moment that poor poor pup and the family, im disgusted!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww that poor dog!!! Cant believe that they ONLY sent their condolances!!!! Excuse me!??? Not gonna bring their doggy back is it???


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Appalling!  The RSPCA should be involved in this and the 'grooming parlour' shut down!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

F C S how many more cock ups can this place make??? How awful...how the hell can they say it was an accident? what is accidental in leaving a dog unattended in a drying cage to the point where it cooks....something not right there.....the poor little mite xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is one of those cases where i think the RSPCA should be involved, and criminal prosecution brought about.

This was a cruel act, and involved great suffering and neglect. A criminal offense as far as im aware.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> OMG!! that poor dog. also the drying cage shouldn't be able to get that hot. who designs such equipment that a dog can be "cooked" in it?  you should never ever leave a dog unattended. if I worked there, i would sit and watch the dog, and not have a lunch break. what's more important, the dog or your lunch?!


exactly  surely there lunch breaks should be worked around the animals, they are not stock they are living things  I hope they go down for this


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!

How is that an accident? An accident happens in a split second, an accident is faulty wiring... this is neglect 

They must have left that dog in there for a significant amount of time alone and I imagine if anyone would have been anywhere near they wouls have heard it crying (so sorry to be graphic but that dog suffered a horrible death and would have been whining!)

I feel ill! 

I hate pets at home


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

The poor thing probably felt to weak and ill to cry to much as well


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> OMG!
> 
> How is that an accident? An accident happens in a split second, an accident is faulty wiring... this is neglect
> 
> ...


It said on one of the reports that had anyone been in the room they would have been alerted by the poor dogs wimpering.....I am disgusted, never will I use that place I would rather cut and Groom Penny myself and risk her looking a little scruffy than pay someone to kill my baby....these people need to be sentenced for this as in my opinion it is no better than idiots who abuse and kill dogs.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

IMO this is no different to the police officer that left those dogs in the van and they died. These people should be charged


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

this is absolutely horrendous the poor wee mite. What a horrible and lonely way to die. I hope the groomers get what they deserve. my thoughts are with the family.

RIP Daisy


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i just read that in the paper.... that is so horrible  that poor poor dog


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG suspension is not enough, but its the store that should be charged more than the staff unless its written in the policy not to take lunch. The staff member may have been told to go for lunch as some places are strict on lunch times. This is just awful that poor puppy....Jill


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww what a poor thing  I'd blame the store, not the individual colleagues, however at our [email protected], we always see at least one staff member in the grooming part every time we go in to buy toys. Never had Holly groomed apart from by us.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Just seen this myself, this is so disgusting. I just can't believe it has happened, what is the matter with them. If it had happened to my dog i wouldn't have been able to control my actions. 
Its just so wrong and should never have been allowed to happen.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> OMG suspension is not enough, but its the store that should be charged more than the staff unless its written in the policy not to take lunch. The staff member may have been told to go for lunch as some places are strict on lunch times. This is just awful that poor puppy....Jill


Surely even if they were told to go they shoulkd have turned the drier off first though?!?


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

This story actually breaks my heart R.I.P Little Daisy xx

I have visited this store on many occasions as it's my boyfriends local 1. We took my dog Molly there in January to be groomed They did a pretty crap job then. God help them if they killed my baby It was bad enough that they cut her ear! I'm glad I know exactly where this store is as I wont be visiting it again


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Poor dog - does anyone have a link to this story in newspaper etc.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Have it in Mail Online - link posted in Dog Chat


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Poor little girl!! RIP little Daisy.

I bet that poor family are heartbroken, i would be absolutely devastated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Pleccy said:


> Shih tzu puppy 'baked to death' at dog grooming parlour | Mail Online
> 
> Simply put, [email protected] stores *SHOULD NOT* be permitted to sell or care for animals. The staff in these stores are nothing short of incompetent buffoons!


how terrible i cant even begin to express how angry i feel!

youve hit the nail on the head in your last statement thats for sure!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I am absolutely fuming  I just want them shut down, now - they're tyrants.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

should be ashamed of them selves... that poor dog and his family.... why on earth was he left alone in there anyway .... ok it was lunch time.... but omg they should of had someone elsestay in there all the time while the dryer was on


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> OMG suspension is not enough, but its the store that should be charged more than the staff unless its written in the policy not to take lunch. The staff member may have been told to go for lunch as some places are strict on lunch times. This is just awful that poor puppy....Jill


Surely the staff member should have had the common sense to take the poor dog out first though?


----------

